# Introducing Snowy & Crystal (new fluffs in da block)



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello Hav community,

My malts and I are new here. I can't find a relevant section for introduction, so I hope I am posting in the most relevant section.

I don't have a havanese, but I hope you don't mind me being here. I sure love them (a big dog lover) and have them in my one of the breeds that I want to get in the future - still did not decide which breed. But at the present, I am head over heals in love with my two maltese.

Snowy, a crazy 









cool dude 









who tends to have a cheerful face that I can't help but capture it in pictures all the time









the snow is behind naming him although we don't live in a snowy area  









Nevertheless, I later found out that he is CRAZY about the snow and when we go visit a place where snow can be found, the first thing he does when seeing it after a long time is DIP HIS WHOLE FACE INTO IT!!! Snowy (right)









Did I mention that he is a crazy 

and then, he performs a little break dance in the snow









Snowy also has another love









he is an expert jumper









more pictures and info about my two to come in few minutes (I am only allowed to post 10 pic at a time)


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Snowy also loves his toys









"dat is ma toy lion, mama" woofs Snowy


















Snowy takes a bow 









more


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Snowy turns around 



























Snowy will turn 6 years in March 31

I love my crazy boy. Because of Snowy, I decided to get another maltese.

Then came Snowy's sister .. or I should call "girlfriend"?



























Her name is Crystal. She is 3 years old


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

She is a little more angelic than Snowy is; still is crazy, chases Snowy everywhere, never leaves him in peace when he plays with his toys, pulls his tail, hair, and anything her mouth can reach out of him. I guess it is her way of saying "I love you, Snowy" 









Snowy (left); Crystal (right)









Crystal (right) Snowy (left)









Crystal's snapshots









Sunshine much?









Crystal (left) plays "catch me if you can" with Snowy (right)









Speedy Crystal wins "catch me if you can" game









Crystal's peaceful moment









Crystal once had her ears dyed in pink (pet product - washable)


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

and yes, that is a fly on her nose 









We look forward to meeting you and your very adorable havanese 










Kat, Snowy and Crystal


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh wow what beautiful dogs! What is their coat like? Does It shed? I may have to have one.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Very cute pups! And great photography too!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Your dogs are beautiful and you are or have a very talented photographer.


----------



## meganmckellar (Sep 1, 2009)

Cute pups! You've captured some great photos!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks guys  Photography is my hobby; Snowy & Crystal are my sunshine 

Kat


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> What is their coat like? Does It shed? I may have to have one.


Silky coat (Snowy's coat is silkier than Crystals). Nop, they belong to the non-shedding breeds of dogs.

By the way, I love the color of your adorable hav


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

How adorable!

A big hello from my two white dogs to your two white dogs!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

They are adorable! ...and we LOVE pics here!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

How adorable! Sharlene will have to introduce Taylor to you. Where do you live? Also does it take a special camera/lense to get such great action photos?? I love your Crystal and Snowy, they are darling.. The pool photos are great!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome to you, Crystal and Snowy. What precious photographs you captured. A welcome to you from my wonderful Maltese, Taylor, 6-1/2 months old....as well as my 2 wonderful Neezers.


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

oh wow! those photos are BRILLIANT!! your pups are so cute! welcome!


----------



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

Beautiful babies!! Harley sends a big hello their way!

Kelly


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Adorable pups and beautiful photos. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: Kat, Snowy and Crystal! Great hoto: Snowy and Crystal are adorable!

You've met Sharlene's sweet little maltese, Taylor. When Amanda returns from Paris, you'll get to meet her maltese, Isabelle (or as Amanda lovingly calls her, The White Monster )


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Great pictures! I can tell you love your dogs and love taking those pictures because they are so beautiful!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh my...they're just precious!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Leslie said:


> :welcome: Kat, Snowy and Crystal! Great hoto: Snowy and Crystal are adorable!
> 
> You've met Sharlene's sweet little maltese, Taylor. When Amanda returns from Paris, you'll get to meet her maltese, Isabelle (or as Amanda lovingly calls her, The White Monster )


The "White Monster" who anxiously awaited her Mom's return for hours on end, was the most well-behaved and sweet little thing, searched side to side, up and down, left and right for her Mom.....who convinced me I really did want a Maltese. And I have one and just love him to pieces. LOL. I'm only brave enough to say this because Amanda is out of the country.


----------



## kloie's mom (Feb 27, 2010)

They are adorable! Love the pictures


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Amanda will talk bad about Belle, don't believe a word of it.

Welcome to the forum, your doggies are beautiful and photography amazing. You've passed the first test, we all beg for photos and you already did that!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome Kat! Your two adorable Maltese are gorgeous, as is your photography! Wow. I'm really loving all the amazing photos you've taken as well as your stories about your two furkids. The pics of Crystal with the fly on her nose are incredible! 

I dont' have a favorite picture, though. They are all so beautiful, they are all my favorite!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What fantastic photographs! And the subjects are adorable. WELCOME!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

What wonderfully happy pups you have!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> *Amanda will talk bad about Belle, don't believe a word of it.*
> 
> Welcome to the forum, your doggies are beautiful and photography amazing. You've passed the first test, we all beg for photos and you already did that!


I've seen both sides of Belle, and I do believe some of what Amanda says about her  After sitting at an outdoor dog show and hearing the announcement over the PA system that there was a little maltese running around loose in the grooming area and would the owner please come get her, allowed me to see exactly what Belle is capable of. She had been "tightly secured" in the stroller w/Dora when we walked away. I'd never seen Amanda run so fast! She knew whose dog it was :biggrin1:

But, I love Belle! :hug:


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

WELCOME and thank you so much for sharing those aMAZing pictures!!!! You obviously have enormous talent and your subjects are out of this world! Please tell me that is not your iphone camera taking those amazing shots! I'm thinking a Nikon? Beauty.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Snowy and Crystal don't look tiny and they sure are active, I love to see them swimming. How much do they weigh? I think of Maltese as tiny and delicate, I can see I am wrong!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum from another who is owned by a maltese! Isabelle is DEFINITELY NOT a swimmer though  I am also owned by two havanese and they balance out my crazy maltese (who I adore some days more than others).

And to all of you who were at that playdate, you forget to mention how Belle acted when I came back... she quickly became the white monster again 

P.S. The white monster is quite content with the dog sitter... I think she likes us to leave her behind! Dash and Dora adjusted after day two. At first they didnt trust her and waited by the window for me


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!! I loved all the pics - they are gorgeous! Crystal and Snowy are so adorable together. 
Gina


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Thank you all for the warm welcome and hellos. Thanks for your compliments about my two sunshines and their pictures.

Despite their adorable looks, Snowy and Crystal are no innocent! They are partners in crime. Oh! So many stories to share about them. I will need more than one thread to share the stories of their craziness accompanied by their more crazy pictures lol

Regarding the swimming shot, both my maltese are water-babies. It all started with Snowy. Not only does he swim, but also, fetch and retrieve. The shocking part is that I did not teach him to do that. I never expected him to be a crazy water lover. People can't believe how much he loves it. Some say that Snowy is half fish  
Then, when Crystal came, she learned how to love the water from the crazy water boy! Now, I am living with TWO water addicts!!

Here is a slideshow of more water pictures





Here is a video of the water boy in ACTION!





Snowy & Crystal also act  in little videos that I put together





I wanna respond to more than one of your posts here, but I still have no clue on how to respond to all at once....

but thank you very much for the welcome. You all have VERY CUTE havanese fluffs. I can't wait to learn more about each and every hav here.



Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Where do you live? Also does it take a special camera/lense to get such great action photos??


We live in Dubai. Nikon D80 with a Nikkor 18-200 mm VR lens


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Question: Is it possible to have more than one quote in one response? I still don't know how to do it....



Evye's Mom said:


> Welcome to you, Crystal and Snowy. What precious photographs you captured. A welcome to you from my wonderful Maltese, Taylor, 6-1/2 months old....as well as my 2 wonderful Neezers.


Looking forward to meeting not only Tylor, but also your two wonderful Neezers ^_^


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok, I think I figured a way out to respond to more than one quote at once ^_^ WOHOO!! Guys, I look forward to learning more about your babies; hav and malts - love them all. I also look forward to meeting Amanda when she returns from Paris to read more about Belle 



Scooter's Family said:


> you already did that!


So I guess we are welcomes to post more pictures ^_^



moxie said:


> Please tell me that is not your iphone camera taking those amazing shots! I'm thinking a Nikon? Beauty.


Pictures were taken with my Nikon D8o  Thank you so much



Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Snowy and Crystal don't look tiny and they sure are active, I love to see them swimming. How much do they weigh? I think of Maltese as tiny and delicate, I can see I am wrong!!


LOL Let me tell you, MANY think of a maltese as a fru fru lap dog whose only job is sitting when they actually aren't! Many maltese owners say that their malts are so playful. of course, each dog is different no matter what the breed is. In my case, I have two nut cases. Snowy is the biggest nut case - Goofball is one of his many nicknames.

When it comes to maltese size, it also varies from maltese to another. Reputable breeders is where potential owners should go to.

The weigh for AKC maltese standard is: Under 7 pounds; 4 to 6 pounds preferred.

The weigh for FCI maltese standard: 6.6 pounds - 8.8 pounds (3kg - 4kg)

Snowy & Crystal are under FCI standard. They both weigh 8.8 lb

If you have any more question about this breed and wanted me to help, I always am happy to do so  I look forward to learning more about the havanese breed

Kat


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you so much for all the information. Will you be here in the States at anytime, or are you going to be staying Dubai? Looks beautiful there too!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

your fluffs are adorable, welcome to the forum. :wave:


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Awesome pics...the one with the fly on the nose is my FAVORITE! 
I think I will have to start saving for a new camera....I've got camera envy now!
Welcome to the forum...sounds like your furbabies have cute little personalities!!


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

They are sooo cute! Welcome!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

beautiful pups and great pictures.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Dear Kat! So great to see you and your sweeties here!
Unfortunately I am just as inactive here at the moment as I am on my YT account due my very active Julien 
I just love your piccies and of course your vids


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Kat, here are a few pictures of my not-at-all foo-foo, delicate, little lap dog. Sometimes I wish he were, like now while we are headed to the tub. More like a face-finding mud hound. Then might as well walk in it while we're at it.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Suuske747 said:


> Dear Kat! So great to see you and your sweeties here!
> Unfortunately I am just as inactive here at the moment as I am on my YT account due my very active Julien
> I just love your piccies and of course your vids


I sure missed you in youtube and missed your fluffs and videos. It is so nice to read that all is well and that you are just busy with active Julien  I hope that as things get less busy at your place, you will get back to posting videos. Please give my kisses to the fluffs and of course little Julien. If you ever got the little chance, I hope you share some updated picture of all three. That will be nice. Take care my friend.

hugs
Kat



Evye's Mom said:


> Kat, here are a few pictures of my not-at-all foo-foo, delicate, little lap dog. Sometimes I wish he were, like now while we are headed to the tub. More like a face-finding mud hound. Then might as well walk in it while we're at it.


OMG!!!! WHAT A CUTIE PIE, that Taylor is!!!! Are you planning to grow the coat long? complete cuteness ^_^ Thank you so much for sharing.

lol I can so relate when reading Taylor's description

Kat


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

They are so cute. Welcome. Great photos.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Your videos are so amusing! I love the 'movie', your captions were very creative. lol I am impressed to see two Maltese be so 'sporty'. There are many, many Maltese here (unfortunately, it's also the #1 dog found in pet shops/puppy mills  ) and those that have them tend to baby them a lot, so they aren't very tough and active such as yours. I'm sure there are some that are and it's fun to see! 

Thank you for sharing your life with Snowy and Crystal.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Evye's Mom said:


> Kat, here are a few pictures of my not-at-all foo-foo, delicate, little lap dog. Sometimes I wish he were, like now while we are headed to the tub. More like a face-finding mud hound. Then might as well walk in it while we're at it.


I love Taylor!!! He is so cute!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Your videos are so amusing! I love the 'movie', your captions were very creative. lol I am impressed to see two Maltese be so 'sporty'. There are many, many Maltese here (unfortunately, it's also the #1 dog found in pet shops/puppy mills  ) and those that have them tend to baby them a lot, so they aren't very tough and active such as yours. I'm sure there are some that are and it's fun to see!
> 
> Thank you for sharing your life with Snowy and Crystal.


I did not know this, but went to look on Petfinder and wow there are losts of little white darlings there. It is heartbreaking isn't it? I think that happens with popularity and unfortunately with little dogs the "actresses" tend to dress up and show off in magazines. It really does the dog no good IMHO to become popular. Puppy Mills are the worst thing, that and when a breed becomes a "status symbol".uke:


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

marjrc said:


> Your videos are so amusing! I love the 'movie', your captions were very creative. lol I am impressed to see two Maltese be so 'sporty'. There are many, many Maltese here (unfortunately, it's also the #1 dog found in pet shops/puppy mills  ) and those that have them tend to baby them a lot, so they aren't very tough and active such as yours. I'm sure there are some that are and it's fun to see!
> 
> Thank you for sharing your life with Snowy and Crystal.


yeah So true and so sad about this beautiful and fun breed that I love. I wish that they weren't popular. Bad breeding produce unhealthy pups with behavior problems. Good news though, there are plenty of reputable maltese breeders out there as well.

My two are trained and raised well and yup, they enjoy going sporty  They are so pleasing. I am glad that you liked their vidz. I enjoy making these little videos.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Love this thread, thank you for sharing.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Thank you all for the welcome 



SMARTY said:


> Love this thread


I am glad to read that you love it


----------

